# my cat's head?



## Mar (Jun 22, 2013)

so, my new adopted kitten has the oddest head and eye-placement i've ever seen.

i understand that she is a dlh with lynx points, but does anyone know of a breed that has this kitten head shape? what can i expect for her to look like when she is older?




























her name is cosette <3


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I think she's part cave man


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Jacq said:


> I think she's part cave man


LOL!! too funny
I use to think that of my Belle who had big bat ears, little skinny head and big almond eyes that all made her look like she had issues LOL


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Unique. And beautiful! I don't know breeds, I was going to say kind of looks like siamese in there but I am not an expert on cat breed, at all. She is so pretty.


----------



## Mar (Jun 22, 2013)

yeah, i was thinking siamese too. even if she isn't "pedigree," i personally think she is way too unique to be your run-of-the-mill stray. so we will see how she develops! i'm so excited.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Mar, she's gonna be one of those "model" cats, sleek body, chiseled, angular jaw, exotic almond eyes and I bet the darker brownish in her face gets a little darker giving her face even more character and mystique. In short, she'll be a stunner, you'll see


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Maybe a Balinese mix. 
Breed Profile: The Balinese


----------



## Mar (Jun 22, 2013)

awh thanks cat face! she can win her own home-grown pet shows at my house xD <3333

and i was thinking balinese, too, ami. we'll have to wait for her to get a little older! will post more pics!


----------



## swimmergurl1105 (May 30, 2013)

Maybe Wedgehead Siamese?

http://www.we-are-siamese.com/images/wedgehead2.jpg


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

My baby-girl cat also has that deep triangular shape and we thought right away she had some Siamese in her. She also meows at me a lot...more than her brother, but not as much as the male stray that adopted us.


----------



## Mar (Jun 22, 2013)

she might have a wedgehead in her. she has no papers and no pedigree so she's not a legit pedigree breed, but she's too specifically shaped to be so far removed from a "breed."


----------



## maewkaew (Jun 27, 2012)

She does look like she may have some Siamese ancestry not too far back. or else the look just somehow came through from some more distant ancestors.
Anyway she is adorable! 

You said she can win shows at your house.... did you know you can also show her at cat shows as a "household pet"? Non-pedigree cats can be shown as well as pedigree cats. They have to be at least 4 months old, and if 8 months or over have to be spayed / neutered. In TICA they earn their own titles.


----------



## ccw (May 16, 2013)

The first thing I was thinking was that she looked like a longhaired Dovon Rex :lol: 

She is really cute <3


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Modern Balinese, Siamese, Oriental Long and Short hairs have all been bread to have a pronounced wedge head. There are also traditional versions of the above that are more apple headed. 

Your little friend seems to be of the wedge head variety, but since there are no papers (not that it matters!) she's not likely any specific breed. Here are two Bali's with their wedge heads


----------



## maewkaew (Jun 27, 2012)

Actually that kitten's head shape does look similar to the genuine older type of Siamese. 
The "modern" type are just an exaggerated version of what was already in the breed. You can see in the original standards they are described as 'marten faced " meaning wedge shaped muzzle. 
What's different now as seen in kwarendorf's cats, is via selective breeding the entire head is a triangle. In the original, the wedge usually starts at the cheeks, and is often a bit more rounded contours but usually more triangle than round. 
Here is a link that includes photos of how they look today in their native country, where they haven't changed. Siamese and Copper cats
There are a lot of round headed cats that get labeled "Siamese" but most really are not. 

"Applehead" started as an insult against cats who were less extreme; not necessarily an accurate description in most cases. Of course there's a variation in type, and some old style Siamese have rounder heads than others. but round like a British Shorthair would mean it is very likely a mix -- or a stud with big jowls that make the head look much rounder than it really is. 

Since there's no papers, the kitten could potentially be a mix with Siamese ancestry of either type.


----------

